# Amp for desktop/computer system?



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Any suggestions for a good integrated amp that I can use to power a small set of bookshelf speakers? (Epos ELS3) Will be used to replace my computer speakers

I'd like something with a volume control, take as little desk space as possible and good sounding but not expensive. Multiple inputs is a plus. Preferably under $300.

My contenders:
NAD C315BEE
Cambridge Audio 340
Emotiva BPA-1

And 
Teac DR-H300 DVD Receiver (can handle digital input from soundcard)

I'm not sure if I want a T-amp, although they are definitely small.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

*How to mix together two sources (from two computers)?*

I have two computers but I want to feed their outputs through one set of speakers (computer->integreted amp->speakers). Is there some kind of device that is made for this purpose? I don't want buy an expensive studio mixer to do this.

Because it's going to be used with a computer, I want something that doesn't take up a lot of desk space either.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: How to mix together two sources (from two computers)?*

I moved this to the computer area and merged your two threads together since they were very similar.

I'm not sure I know of a unit that would fit in a computer or would be particularly small, but an integrated amp should do the trick. You might find an inexpensive used one on Audiogon.

Maybe someone else will know of something smaller.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

*Re: How to mix together two sources (from two computers)?*



Sonnie said:


> I moved this to the computer area.
> 
> I'm not sure I know of a unit that would fit in a computer or would be particularly small, but an integrated amp should do the trick. You might find an inexpensive used one on Audiogon.
> 
> Maybe someone else will know of something smaller.


I'm not looking for something that fits IN a computer, just something that I can use to simultaneously mix sounds (so I can hear both computer's sound without switching inputs).


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: How to mix together two sources (from two computers)?*



warpdrive said:


> I have two computers but I want to feed their outputs through one set of speakers (computer->integreted amp->speakers). Is there some kind of device that is made for this purpose? I don't want buy an expensive studio mixer to do this.
> 
> Because it's going to be used with a computer, I want something that doesn't take up a lot of desk space either.


I'd buy an inexpensive mixer then. At my desk, I have a Behringer 1204FX ($150 refurb) that allows me to mix audio from 2 computers, 2 microphones, a PODxt Live and send audio out to skype, and 2 recording interfaces.

For your purposes, try this ($50):

http://www.behringer.com/502/index.cfm?lang=eng

If you don't like the form factor, you can get a single unit rackmount mixer, probably about $90.

At this point though, you're looking for amplification and a signal switcher, so an inexpensive 2 channel AVR is starting to make sense. I know it's bigger than you want, but the flexibility could be worth it.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I guess if I end up with an integrated amp, I might as well get a rack mount style mixer at the same time so it stacks up nicely in a stack on my desk. 

I will probably wait until Headroom comes out with their speaker stands (ETA Spring release) to raise the speaker off the desk for best sound (I don't have any shelving behind my desk










I like the little hanger off the side which allows me to hang my headphones neatly


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

warpdrive said:


> I will probably wait until Headroom comes out with their speaker stands (ETA Spring release) to raise the speaker off the desk for best sound (I don't have any shelving behind my desk
> 
> I like the little hanger off the side which allows me to hang my headphones neatly


Hey, those are slick. Where did you get info on those?

Not much to look at, but the headphone hanger is a neat idea. I've been using the unused pegs of my 7 guitar guitar-stand (only 5 guitars in there now).


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Where did I get the info on that? Headroom Corp is a company that caters to headphone audiophiles and they are a sponsor at head-fi.org where I hang out a lot. They showed a prototype of this speaker/headphone stand and will be releasing this in a few months.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

warpdrive said:


> they are a sponsor at head-fi.org where I hang out a lot. They showed a prototype of this speaker/headphone stand and will be releasing this in a few months.


Ah, I scoured the Headroom site (obviously not finding anything), but didn't check out head-fi. I'll try to find the info there.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

here is where I got that picture. No price mentioned yet in the thread. Headroom stuff isn't usually inexpensive (looking at the prices of their bags)

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f77/speaker-stands-248155/


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it possible for you to plug it in your sound system? Difficult to do better than this.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

not really. My computer is in the bedroom. I just want something "den sized" that sounds ok with casual listening (but better than your average computer speaker) so I was looking for an amp and speaker setup that lets me enjoy my music


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

My computer isn't in the listening room. Since it's my house, I was able to connect it to my sound system from the kitchen to to listening room. All the cables( interconnection) go
under the floor from the kitchen to the listening room.

I can listen to it casually anywhere in my home.


----------

